# Pine/Pepco amp -help me find a good replacement speaker



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I have 3 pine tube amps amps ,2 of them I was planning on rehousing them into new cabs .
the first is a ARC model 801 chassis that has a 8" speaker that sounds wonderful with a overdrive as a clean boost .
but playing the neck pickup it rattles badly & I'm thinking of a replacement 
& I was going with one of these low watt selections 
http://www.cedist.com/products/P-A-G8C-15-8
http://www.cedist.com/products/P-A-C8R
http://www.cedist.com/products/P-A-MOD8-20
As I am building a new baffle for the amp I was thinking about buying a 10" speaker instead of the 8" 
any info would help .
my other amp is a "Trend" it has tremolo & a vertical cab with 2 12" speakers that I was planning on making it into a more traditional 1 12 sized amp & only using one of the 12" speakers .let me know what you think :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Anyone ?????????????????????????


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

copperhead said:


> Anyone ?????????????????????????


Maybe this will help.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have only a little experience with 8" speakers and those were in a Garnet stencil amp. FWIW, I hooked the amp section to a 1x12 cab and liked it a whole lot more. Bigger is better for sure.

I've only ever seen Weber making nice replacements for small speakers.

If you're interested I have some ceramic 4 Ohm 12 " Jensen Special Design speakers you might enjoy. PM me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

www.loudspeakers.ca had some nice 8" guitar speakers a while back. I tried a couple in customer's amps and they sounded pretty good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

WRT to the first amp, if you can make it fit, I think you'd find a big difference with a 10" over an 8" speaker in the new baffle board you're considering. Odds are that it will sound fuller, have better low frequency response and possibly be punchier too. WGS has some nice 10" speakers as well as Weber, Celestion and Tone Tubby. I haven't had good results with 10" speakers made by Jensen (the Recotron Italian reissues, but the vintage Jensens are good to superb, IME) or Eminence, but YMMV, of course.

As a general rule, sticking with a lower wattage model will probably yield you something very "quick" and responsive with an earlier breakup. A higher wattage model should give you a fuller, tighter bottom end and be slower to break up in most cases. Dirt pedals might sound a little better with a sturdier, higher wattage speaker in some cases, but that can be very subjective depending on what kind of tone you are driving for.

Just my 0.02 - take it for what you paid for it... :smile-new:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys .
I am going to build a new cab & go with a 10" speaker for it & I probably grab one of these http://www.cedist.com/products/speakers?filters=Size=10 inch
Probably the jensen C10R or the C10Q & If I dont like it I try something else

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks for the offer .


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.steamcomusic.com/catalog/warehouse-speakers/10-g10cs-75-watt


These get rave reviews, are built much sturdier and should sound smoother, fuller and less harsh than the Italian Jensen C10Q's. I've owned both WGS and the RI Jensens and they are worlds apart in quality IME. 

Steamco is a Cdn company (these are Cdn prices), so the WGS product is only a few dollars more than buying the Jensen RI from a Cdn distributor. Due your due diligence on both before taking the plunge, however.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes, the reissue Jensens really suck. I have Webers if you're interested.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a little harsh IMO. I happen to have a Jensen Blackbird alnico in my '74 Deluxe Reverb that might just make a believer out of you...



WCGill said:


> Yes, the reissue Jensens really suck. I have Webers if you're interested.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Not as harsh as the high end of the Jensens I've heard. Haven't heard the Blackbird but I can only stock so much. I've only heard a few WGS drivers, wasn't knocked out by them either but I guess they're ok for the price.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Jensen Blackbird is definitely not their lower end alnico model either and is probably worth about as much or more than the OP's amp (10" model's listed at US$235.95 through MF + shipping and possibly brokerage). The C10R and C10Q as well as the P10R would not be out of his budget (all should be around $100 or less) and are somewhat lacking IME. 

I agree with Bill (WCGill) that Weber builds a good speaker. Their vintage American voiced alnico and ceramic models are about as close as you can get to the vintage Jensens in a modern production speaker IME.

I've also been very impressed with WGS - excellent value in US built speakers that sound good right out of the box. I can't speak directly to their American voiced models as all that I have bought from them are Brit-voiced models. I've spoken with several folks at the Fender Guru BBD that are absolutely gaga about the WGS G10C and the smooth cone G10CS and some of those are experienced with the RI Jensens as well.

Different horses for different courses as tone is a subjective matter. Admittedly, some people dig the RI Jensens (jet engine mechanics w/high frequency hearing loss, perhaps?). In any event, general consensus is that the R and Q models, are a far cry from the vintage Jensens, while the N models come a little closer, apparently.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If you want to simply try another 8" speaker, just to confirm that yours actually sucks, I have a couple of 8" drivers collecting dust. They're old and I never figured out who produced them but they work and sounded pretty good when I tried them out. You'd be welcome to them for the cost of shipping so feel free to PM me if interested...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Funny, I have a Weber P12N in my '66 Deluxe Reverb. It's a good speaker. I like it enough but I wouldn't trumpet that it some exceptional speaker. My hearing probably isn't as good as it was 25 years ago however, I've tried dozens of speakers over the years and some sounded great, some good and some like ass and they all came from different eras and manufacturers. 
I think part of it is dependent on matching the speaker with the amp. Some speakers sound exceptional in one kind of amp and so so in others...it's a subjective thing IMO.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Yes they do sound different with different amps. I have a buddy who's a vintage collector who loves the C12N reissue in his '63 Vibrolux. I always look at him a little funny when he recounts this tale, esp. since his slew of tweed amps all have original Jensens that he raves about. Go figure.


----------

